# I don't know what I'm looking at here - Please advise



## Kalimak (Dec 23, 2019)

Hi all,

What is this above her anus? She's 9 months old - half ND half Nubian.


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 23, 2019)

A tick? Looks like a stuck bit of poo, but it's attached to the skin, it could be a tick.


----------



## Kalimak (Dec 24, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> A tick? Looks like a stuck bit of poo, but it's attached to the skin, it could be a tick.



thanks, I’ll inspect closer. If it’s a tick, can I just pull?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 24, 2019)

You need to get her in the goat stand for sure!  Ticks heads burrow in deep!  You don’t need to buy fancy appliance for it.  Got some gasoline on it and typically it smothers them and they back out.  If they doesn’t happen..you’ll need to be very careful to get as close to the head as you can, and then...gently pull..without breaking off the head.  If the head breaks off..9times out of 10 it’s no big deal, and The body will dispe it.  But, sometimes it can become infected...just like a normal cut on a person.  So, in this area..I’d be careful.  But, it looks pretty normal to me...hope it’s nothing!!


----------



## Kalimak (Dec 24, 2019)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> You need to get her in the goat stand for sure!  Ticks heads burrow in deep!  You don’t need to buy fancy appliance for it.  Got some gasoline on it and typically it smothers them and they back out.  If they doesn’t happen..you’ll need to be very careful to get as close to the head as you can, and then...gently pull..without breaking off the head.  If the head breaks off..9times out of 10 it’s no big deal, and The body will dispe it.  But, sometimes it can become infected...just like a normal cut on a person.  So, in this area..I’d be careful.  But, it looks pretty normal to me...hope it’s nothing!!


Thanks a lot for the info. I have an update post in a few.


----------



## Kalimak (Dec 24, 2019)

I cleaned it and it looked like it’s nothing, it was a clump of waste...but it’s clumping in a hole that looks like a belly button, or a deep dimple? I cleaned it out and it was a little pink. Is this normal?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 24, 2019)

I’d say it’s fine as long as she’s not bothered by it.  Is it an actual hole..or just a dimple?


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 24, 2019)

Just an anal dimple with poo, I think....phew that's a relief!

Tick extractors are ready available on line and consist of a little wire loop which you place over the bloated body (around the leg and head parts) and then gently twist, making sure to get out the mouthparts. Otherwise smothering them with petroleum jelly is said t work. Thankfully you don't have to go down that road.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Just an anal dimple with poo, I think....phew that's a relief!
> 
> Tick extractors are ready available on line and consist of a little wire loop which you place over the bloated body (around the leg and head parts) and then gently twist, making sure to get out the mouthparts. Otherwise smothering them with petroleum jelly is said t work. Thankfully you don't have to go down that road.


Yeah Vaseline works great for us..this area is infested with deer ticks...but the best thing ever...ducks!  Since we’ve had ducks..not one tick! . And they sooo much fun!


----------



## Kalimak (Dec 24, 2019)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> I’d say it’s fine as long as she’s not bothered by it.  Is it an actual hole..or just a dimple?



no I was cleaning with a Q-tip and I could see that it’s not a hole, only like a deep dimple which seems like I need to clean every once in a while. This is the first time I notice it.


----------



## Kalimak (Dec 24, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Just an anal dimple with poo, I think....phew that's a relief!
> 
> Tick extractors are ready available on line and consist of a little wire loop which you place over the bloated body (around the leg and head parts) and then gently twist, making sure to get out the mouthparts. Otherwise smothering them with petroleum jelly is said t work. Thankfully you don't have to go down that road.



thanks a lot for the info! Yeah thank god it wasn’t a tick, and looks like a dimple, I still want to inspect more when I go back home today. But thankfully it doesn’t look like anything is there anymore.


----------



## Kalimak (Dec 24, 2019)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Yeah Vaseline works great for us..this area is infested with deer ticks...but the best thing ever...ducks!  Since we’ve had ducks..not one tick! . And they sooo much fun!



we have chickens and thank god we never saw 1 tick, and we’re always outside and the animals too. I hope we never have that problem, chickens always free range.


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 20, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What is this above her anus? She's 9 months old - half ND half Nubian.
> 
> View attachment 68320


A very big tick... you should remove that immediately... It may cause issues... There is a specific soap or shampoo for this type of ticks...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 20, 2020)

YourRabbitGirl said:


> A very big tick... you should remove that immediately... It may cause issues... There is a specific soap or shampoo for this type of ticks..


If you'll go back to post #6 you will see that the OP cleaned it and it was just dirt.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jan 20, 2020)

Kalimak said:


> we have chickens and thank god we never saw 1 tick, and we’re always outside and the animals too. I hope we never have that problem, chickens always free range.


Florida is full of ticks, the ones we have in our part of Florida are the tiny black ticks, having free range chickens has helped us tremendously  with the population, but they are always around


----------



## YourRabbitGirl (Jan 21, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> If you'll go back to post #6 you will see that the OP cleaned it and it was just dirt.


Ohhh My!! That's good to hear!!! In the picture, it really looks like a tick... I kinda overreacted there a bit didn't I? hahaha!!! Oki Doki!!! Good thing we have good ol' fashion Cleanex!!! hahaha!!!


----------

